

Ask HN: what visa do most European's use for Y Combinator? - husky

I have searched in a number of places and have not found a definitive answer to this - surely they are not using the Business Visitor as part of the visa waiver program as they would be doing too much work
======
ig1
They use the visa waiver

~~~
husky
Quote - For example, if the purpose for your planned travel is to consult with
business associates, travel for a scientific, educational, professional or
business convention, or conference on specific dates, settle an estate, or
negotiate a contract, then a business visitor visa (B-1) would be the
appropriate type of visa for your travel

Does that really apply to someone working every day in an office - even if
they don't earn a salary

~~~
husky
I guess 'training' could apply: Participating in a training program that is
not designed primarily to provide employment. Will receive no payment or
income from a U.S. based company/entity, other than an expense allowance or
expense reimbursement related to traveler’s stay.

